# Pure-ftpd quota's

## gozu

Hey.

I wanna have a kinda strange setup. I have setup virtual quota's and they are working but its not what i want to do. Now i can do this with disk quota's before you ask, but id rather use the virtual quota's in pure-ftpd. Heres how the setup would look

/home/ftpusers/company

/home/ftpusers/company/user1

/home/ftpusers/company/user2

Now, when user1 and user2 upload it has to add to the quota from company. So that the company quota applies to everyone from that company. Understand?

Basically they will be doing backups. Its setup using virtual users so that the company has access to all the backups, but the individuals only have access to there own directories and cannot access others.

Any suggestions guys?

Cheers.

----------

